
How to Hire World-Class Engineers - ChefboyOG
https://angel.co/talent-hacks/how-to-hire-world-class-engineers
======
asdfman123
The first part, about needing opportunity, challenge and community is spot on
for me. But the rest of it doesn't really seem to translate.

In an interview, I find out if there's going to be opportunity and challenge
by just asking about their coding practices. Are they using a decent devops
pipeline? Do they care about best practices and cleaning up technical debt?
Are they working on solving interesting problems, and will I be given autonomy
to chip away at them?

All of those things come from upper management trusting their engineers and
understanding how important it is to fight technical debt.

It's really simple. If you give me space to solve problems and don't try to
fight me when I know something is the right thing to do, I'll want to work at
your company.

